

Digital Watches are a Pretty Neat Idea (A Modest Proposal for Our Time) - ahoyhere
http://underground.infovark.com/2009/01/08/digital-watches-are-a-pretty-neat-idea/ 

======
opticksversi
The meat:

 _In the interests of making one tiny, tiny optimization in this all-too-
complicated matter of time (And we haven’t even factored in general or special
relativity yet!), I propose that we all adopt UTC immediately. Forget about
daylight savings, forget about time zones_

